# Bradley Smoker



## dysartsmoker (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking of picking one up today???? On for $289.99  $100 off good buy????




http://a116.g.akamai.net/7/116/8068/...9830758791.jpg


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 1, 2009)

Irishteabear has a a Bradly smoker, hopefully she can let you know.  I was going to buy one a while back but I wanted the digital model.  Hers is Digital and I think it is the way to go.  

If you can live without the Digital Control I think they are a great unit


----------



## harrylips (Apr 1, 2009)

In addition to Irishteabear....

Check out the review here:

http://amazingribs.com/BBQ_buyers_gu...c_smokers.html

A lot of info on it as well.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the digital 4 rack one that I highly recommend.  

I am not familiar with any other model but I would suggest that you check out the user forums at http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/

I have been very happy with my smoker and don't have any complaints about it.  It has handled anything I've thrown at it with very good results.


----------



## walleye1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Jack

I spoke with you once before, I'm from Moose Jaw. Anyway, I also have a Bradley. I have mine built into my heated garage and I've done a number of mods to it as well. Works flawlessly. I know a lot of people "think" the biscuits are expensive but they are really not that bad and makes the unit pretty much set & forget. I have found a supplier here in Canada that is by far the best price I can find and I would be happy to pass his name along to you. The OBS is the model that's on sale at Canadian Tire right now. The DBS, although it's digitally controlled does have some temp swings, typically 10 degrees each side of the set point. They don't have any effect when doing butts or ribs, however if your doing sausage or something like salmon you want a little tighter control. The OBS with a PID is around the same price as a DBS but the temps will stay within +-1 or 2 degrees.

Anyway, if you would like any other information let me know, I'd be happy to pass anything along to you.

Mike
Mike


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack, I also have the original bradley and because of the cost of the pucks I picked up a Smoke Daddy and now use pellets. Also, I built a temp controller for it. 

Here's the whole setup


----------



## dysartsmoker (Apr 2, 2009)

Picked up a original smoker yesterday at Canadian Tire was going to season last night but!!!!  All the power lights come on but I can not advance pucks and it seems that the element on the smoke generator is not getting hot. Am I doing something wrong or should I take it back and try another one?  HELP!!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you checked the cord connections?  I've done that before when the cords weren't fully seated right.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm having just the opposite problem with my 4 rack digital.
The smoke generator works fine, advances the pucks and burns them, but the smoker cabinet heat element will not get hot. When I plug the tower in directly, the element glows and heats up.
All the cables and plugs seem seated properly.
Any suggestions?


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 3, 2009)

I would suggest calling Bradley.  I wonder if the cord has a problem like a broken wire inside or if there's a problem with the control unit.  Either way, I'd give them a call.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Apr 3, 2009)

I just took the smoke generator apart and reseated some of the internal wires.
I haven't got a clue what I was doing, just doing it! BUT---
now everything is working great. After a year of owning it, I'm finally going to be able to try the thing out. I got kind of spoiled using my 40" MES.
I hope this thing works just as well.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Apr 3, 2009)

Got home last night and removed the cover off of the smoke generator and YES there was a wire off. Every thing works fine seasoned last night ready to smoke.


----------



## unhappy custome (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought a Bradley Original smoker and it broke after during the third use. The hopper kept feeding discs into the smoker. The problem is a known issue on the manufacturer website and they refused to return or refund my item. Their customer service is absolutely horrible. Stay away from Bradley Smokers.

I have email threads showing them not taking accountability for their cheaply made product. They refused to call me and they emailed me faulty directions on how to fix the product.


----------



## txnmd (May 22, 2014)

I have not had a problem with Bradley Customer Service but I am having issues with the smoker.  Have only used it 4 times.  Element went out.  Now they are sending me a fuse.  Fortunately I have a Big Green Egg which always saves the day.


----------



## slipped (Jun 6, 2014)

Bradley Counter Top: I can't say enough bad things about it. I just put my second one back in the box waiting to here from Bradley as to whether they want me to throw this one away as they had me do with the first one. The first one caught fire the 4th time I used it. Set it and forget it? I think not. Glad I was home and checking on it while it was smoking on the patio. 

The one I put back in the box today won't turn on. There's no electricity. As I was putting it back in the box I notice that the front face was jammed on at the factory smashing a hole in one corner of the smoker. If I had been able to turn it on and not gotten shocked most of the smoke would have come rolling out of the hole in the front. 

This is my last Bradley. I've got meat from the first one that smelled like smoldering plywood from the fire, pellets, and a cover invested in a system that worked four times x 2 smokers. It's been a frustrating and expensive experience. 

I don't want another one.


----------



## slipped (Jun 6, 2014)

Bradley's customer service is very good. It should be as I am certain they spend a lot of time putting out fires.


----------

